# Potenciometro para auriculares



## Luys (Abr 7, 2006)

Bueno, aki estamos otra vez mis auriculares y yo, vereis, el caso es el siguiente, tengo unos cascos mu comodos, pero el problema esq en el mp3 se oyen mu bajitos con el volumen al maximo, mi intensión era ponerles un potenciometro y mis dudas son 2:la primera es q si esos elementos aumentan el sonido maximo o simplemente permite regular el sonido saliente¿? y la otra es q si necesito algun otro componente aparte como resistencias o capacitores¿?. Me serviria muxo si me pudieseis ofrecer algunos datos sobre potencias e intensidades de lo que necesitaria, muxas gracias, saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 7, 2006)

Luys dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, aki estamos otra vez mis auriculares y yo, vereis, el caso es el siguiente, tengo unos cascos mu comodos, pero el problema esq en el mp3 se oyen mu bajitos con el volumen al maximo, mi intensión era ponerles un potenciometro y mis dudas son 2:la primera es q si esos elementos aumentan el sonido maximo o simplemente permite regular el sonido saliente¿? y la otra es q si necesito algun otro componente aparte como resistencias o capacitores¿?. Me serviria muxo si me pudieseis ofrecer algunos datos sobre potencias e intensidades de lo que necesitaria, muxas gracias, saludos.




Bueno si el sonido fuera muy alto, un método poco sofisticado sería ponerle una resistencia en serie con cada parlante para que limite la intensidad y así se escuche menos.

Pero si tiene un sonido bajo y aparte le agrega una resistencia pues imagínese lo qu eva a pasar, ahi tendría que agregar un amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Luys (Abr 8, 2006)

Va, bueno, voy a empezar con un pekeño potienciometro y ya veré como se da la cosa. Como es de costumbre me surgiran diversos problemas, asi que ya os ire comentando. Un saludo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 8, 2006)

Luys dijo:
			
		

> Va, bueno, voy a empezar con un pekeño potienciometro y ya veré como se da la cosa. Como es de costumbre me surgiran diversos problemas, asi que ya os ire comentando. Un saludo



Pues si surgen problemas, aquí estamos.

Saludos


----------

